
UseContext(): an obvious win - jamesknelson
https://frontarm.com/james-k-nelson/usecontext-react-hook/
======
jamesknelson
Now that hooks are out I'm seeing a lot of people ask whether it's worth
learning a new API for. So in this article I've asked: is any part of hooks
just _obviously_ better, even when just starting out?

My answer is that useContext() is pretty great. Would be keen to hear what
aspects the rest of you have found that are just immediately and obviously
better!

